# Fetter Dirtpark in Nordfriesland im Bau



## jannetitus (20. Januar 2006)

Moin Moin! wIR(die dirtbiker aus spo) baun grade hier nen richtig geilen Dirtpark! ALso da is ein Double bei dem fleigt man ca. 4m weit und 2m hoch! UNd nun überlegen wir ne ganze bahn zu baun und ihr könnt uns helfen! Mit Tipps und vorschlägen für geuile Ramps! Oder kommt her und helft uns, dann könnt ihr auch fahren


----------



## mistermongo (23. Januar 2006)

jetzt antwortet ma!°


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simmons1984 (23. Januar 2006)

moin moin wo ist das denn genau


----------



## jannetitus (25. Januar 2006)

also wir sind in sankt peter ording dierekt an der nordsee


----------



## mistermongo (25. Januar 2006)

Also das is direkt an der Nordsee eben und hier gibts eben noch nich so giele spots von natur aus daher helfen wir bene n bisle nach und das is voll geil!


----------



## mistermongo (28. Januar 2006)

Wäre geil wenn hier irgendeiner aus der nähe is, der uns helfen will....mus nicht unbedingt ein biker sein , wobei ich kaum glaube das Schachspieler in diesem Forum sind Aber sonst könnt ihr ja ma wenn ihr hier irgendwo aus Schleswig-Holstein kommt, einfach ma verabreden und vorbei schaun...  und wenn ihr wollt könnt ihr auch n paar bikerinnen mitbringen


----------



## mistermongo (30. Januar 2006)

Schriebt hier jetzt vllt ma einer?!?! Sagt uns ma n paar tipps was wir da als anfänger noch unbedingt hinbau sollten!


----------



## Pilatus (30. Januar 2006)

Einen Todesdrop. 

Und stürtzt euch alle runter....


----------



## pimpelmoser (31. Januar 2006)

ein hamsterrad wäre nen flash!

das wäre auf jeden fall unikatiös!


----------



## jannetitus (5. Februar 2006)

stimmt aber gibt es auch ernstgemeinte vorschläge?


----------



## Rote-Locke (5. Februar 2006)

1. gute Drainage anlegen und die Lines etwas höher als die Umgebung anlegen. Damit nicht ständig das Wasser zwischen den Sprüngen steht.
2. Die Lines so anlegen, dass man am Anfang am besten einen Table hat. So sind auch Anfänger in der Lage zu Üben, bzw. als Fortgeschrittener riskiert man bei neuen Tricks nicht jedesmal Schäden an Mensch und Material wenn man was neues lernt
3. Die Hügel am besten massiv aus Lehmhaltiger Erde - auf keinen Fall Mutterboden, Humus oder ähnlichem machen, das hält kein Jahr.
4. Viel Spaß beim Schippen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jannetitus (5. Februar 2006)

drainage? glaube nicht dass das so gut is bei uns wir sind da illegal also haben noch keine erlaubnis bekommen aber das wird schon...


----------



## bohmy1190 (6. Februar 2006)

Jungs fangt erstmal an zu planen! So n Dirtpark muss richtig gut geplant werdn! 
Einfach drauf losbaun is nicht sooo der hit! 
Also des hier ist meine Planung von dem Dirtpark der bei uns im Frühling gebaut wird! http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=204204
Also erstmal abcheckn dass ihr des auf legale Weiße macht und dann planen und dann baun! 
MFG bohmy


----------



## jannetitus (7. Februar 2006)

der park is ja mal krass!! 
aber so ein bissle planung is bei uns schon drin aber ich fahre erst seit weihnachten und naja ich will hat eher da rumhüpfen statt zu bauen aber prinzip haste recht...^^


----------



## mistermongo (7. Februar 2006)

Ja wir ham uns heute auch schn zm planen verabredet! Ich werde dazu dann ne Skizze anfertigen und mit Team fahrern das ganze verbessern und dann wird geabut! Danke für die tipps..ihr könn ruhig noch merh schreiben


----------



## jannetitus (8. Februar 2006)

so die grundplanung steht is sogar ein downhill mit bei... 
ich dag euch das wird so hammer krass....


----------



## mistermongo (8. Februar 2006)

Die Frage ist nur wo kriegt man lehmhaltigen boden her? Weil wir woltle so wenig wie möglich dafür investieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fiddel (17. Oktober 2006)

moin ich komm aus der nähe von itzehoe schon ma davon gehört...meine oma wohnt in bredstedt davon gehört...is aj ma erstaunlich das ich ma welche gefunden hab bei mir aus der naähe die das gleiche vor haben wie ich nen dirtpark bauen...anfang des jahres wa ich auch noch geil auf dirt hat sich aber geändert is jetzt ehr downhill...aber naje würd sonst gern ma vorbei kommen...könnt mir ja ne mail schreiben dann scheggen wir das am ab.....
[email protected]
jo haut rein...wir ham ja ferien hoffe das klappt...


----------



## Doc. Rossman (17. Oktober 2006)

Bin zwar noch neu in der Szene, aber was ist draus geworden?

Ich mein der Thread ist ja schon etwas älter...


Leider habe ich hier oben im Norden kaum etwas fahrbahres gefunden (Habt ihr btw Tips?), wäre also ganz geil, wenn aus der Idee wirklich etwas geworden ist bzw. noch etwas wird...


----------



## mistermongo (25. Oktober 2006)

jo des ja schön das der thead ma wieder auflebt^^...also es ist folgendes...des gebiet ist genehmigt, jeztt muss nur noch das mti der versicherung abgehobelt werden und das dauert und dauert..wir wollen morgen oda übermorgen nochmal ins rathaus und fragen, wie denn ausschaut.

und hier itzehoer wenn du dh fahrn willst gibt et nur malente und der andere^^ an diner stelle würde ich pinneberg oda klein nordende fahrn...klein nordende ist echt zeimlich fett auch anfänger tauglich...sonst schrieb mri am ne om mit icq nummer oda so dann könn wa uns ma treffen irgendwo


----------



## Andreas5000 (26. Oktober 2006)

Jo Pinneberg rockt und Klein Nordende is auch net verkehrt! Nur di Anfänger tauglichkeit ist nen bisschen zurück gegangen seit dem die Table Line zu ner Double Line wurde! Aber is trotzdem noch was für jeden da!


----------



## mistermongo (26. Oktober 2006)

klein nordende ham sie noch ne große table line....links neben diesem langen northshore sind tables


----------



## Andreas5000 (26. Oktober 2006)

gewesen hamse ne double line vor 2 bis 3 wochen draus gemacht


----------



## mistermongo (27. Oktober 2006)

aso joa...schade über die tables konnte man recht geil abgehn....pass6t


----------



## Aff?e (27. Oktober 2006)

ohja da springt man 4m weit und 2m hoch ohja ...
geht doch alle sterben ihr ebbekinder ...


----------



## mistermongo (30. Oktober 2006)

lol aff?e mein freund det war son mongo sprung vor nem jahr sry^^ aba naja wir sind besser geworden... 2000m² ist das gebiet, soll n hübscher slopestyle werden mit drop box etc.


----------



## Timmö__ (4. September 2009)

und was is draus geworden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

